# I am an alcoholic person



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I wonder if mods will ban me.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I consume too much alcohol but can't die.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Alright. I get it. Nobody is alcoholic like this turkish guy.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Moderation is key. Usually too much of anything will cause imbalance in other things. A domino effect. My vice is physical laziness. Sometimes I just have no will to get off my butt and do something. But I force myself to do it anyway, for fear of the consequences that will come around eventually.

I recall you felt no purpose in life. My view is Life is self-fulfilling.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The thing with addiction, whether it is to alcohol, drugs, food, gambling, sex, TV, social media, and practically anything else, is that the brain's dopamine/norepinephrine/serotonin system responsible for motivation, reward, pleasure, and even a sense of purpose in life, has been miscalibrated on the immediate gratification such addictions provide rather than balanced, healthy living. The addict can hardly be blamed given a vast portion of the economy is dedicated to servicing the worst of our addictions. They key is identify your vice and end it, you will see motivation and purpose return as your brain down-regulates the neurotransmitters.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Do you have some music that helps keep you occupied and not think about drink. Bach, Bizet or who ever you like


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

atsizat said:


> Alright. I get it. Nobody is alcoholic like this turkish guy.


http://www.theagapecenter.com/AA/Turkey.htm


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Why not cool it and stop scaring other people that you’re going to do yourself in. Other people have been faced with such challenges and they’re still here. What has been done can be done.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


> Why not cool it and stop scaring other people that you're going to do yourself in. Other people have been faced with such challenges and they're still here. What has been done can be done.


*nods, i also see a very strange theme going on...


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The OP seems to be asking for help. Hopefully he is able to get it at home, and not have to rely upon virtual friends who are well meaning but not trained and not geographically able to assist


----------

